# Schmerzen im Unterarm und den Fingern



## _piefke_ (28. August 2011)

Moinsen,

ich habe kürzlich mit dem Trialen angefangen. Auf dem Trainingsprogramm stehen Gleichgewicht, Räder versetzen und flache Kanten hochrollen.
Jetzt habe ich auch mit Backwheelhops angefangen und nun folgendes Problem.
Mir schmerzen die Unterarme und die Finger (kleiner Finger stark und Ringfinger eher schwach). Die Fingergelenke sind druckempfindlich und die Finger schmerzen beim beugen, nicht beim dehnen.
Besonders stark sind die Problemem im linken Arm. Da treten zusätzlich auch noch Schwerzen an der Innenseite des Unterarms auf (ca. eine Handbreit vom Handgelenk entfernt). Die sind besonders stark bei allen Übungen wo ich das VR hochziehen und halten muß, also besonders beim Hüpfen auf dem HR und Kanten hochfahren.
Optisch unterscheiden sich die Innenseiten der Unterarme auch schon. Bei Handbeugungen nach innen erkennt man am linken eine Schwellung (s. Fotovergleich rechts/ links). Was könnte das sein, einfach nur eine Überbelastung oder gar eine Entzündung?
Muss ich etwa pausieren? Das wäre echt unschön. Mit Ü30 kann ich mir keine Pausen mehr erlauben .

Besten Dank schonmal für Eure Rat- und Therapievorschläge

Greetz
Tobias


----------



## erwinosius (28. August 2011)

Am Anfang ist es vollkommen normal dass man wegen den ungewohnten Bewegungen und Anspannungen Schmerzen bekommt.
Immerhin fängst du an vollkommen neue Muskelgruppen zu beanspruchen. Außerdem kommt nochd dazu dass man gerade am Anfang leicht bei den Bewegungen sehr leicht verkrampft und sich sehr steif macht.
Hatte ich auch allerdings nicht so sehr wie du es beschreibst. Ich würde sagen solange die Schmerzen noch auszuhalten sind kann man weiter fahren. Wenn allerdings jede Bewegung zur Qual wird sollte man doch lieber mal ne Woche Pause machen bis das dann wieder besser ist. 

Soweit meine Meinung dazu

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (28. August 2011)

Bremst du mit einem oder zwei Fingern?


----------



## _piefke_ (28. August 2011)

eigentlich bremse ich mit einem Finger, aber wenn die Kraft im Unterarm nachläßt, dann ertappe ich mich auch schon dabei, wie ich zwei Finger am Hebel habe. Die linke Seite bremst übrigens bei mir vorne.
Besonders merk ich's aber wenn ich Backwheelhops trainieren möchte, also dann wenn ich mich arg am Lenker festhalte und nicht bremse. Habe auch schon versucht die linke VR-Bremse  gar nicht zu halten und mit der linken Hand den Lenker komplett zu umschließen. 
Ich werd' also versuchen mich lockerer zu machen und mich nicht so verkrampft festhalten.
Habt Ihr denn die Finger eher locker beim Hüpfen?

Greetz


----------



## Insomnia- (28. August 2011)

Also beim Backwheelhop hab ich beide Zeigefinger an den Bremsen.
Anfangs hab ich beim hüpfen auch die VR-Bremse gezogen, mittlerweile ist der Finger nur noch locker am Hebel.
Also ich hab die Bremsamaturen so eingestellt, dass ich nur mit einem Finger drann komme.
Schmerzen im kleinem und im Ringfinger hört sich für mich danach an als würdest du mit 2 Fingern bremsen wodurch diese 2 Finger mit dem festhalten überanstrengt sind, woraus die Schmerzen resultieren.


----------



## TRAILER (28. August 2011)

http://youtu.be/xcjwEFjpNj0

es ist nur normal das du schmerzen in den armen bekommst trialen ist halt ein sehr harter sport.
evtl hilft der ja schon das video oben.


----------

